

IPad is to iPhone as… - abie
http://bluvox.com/2010/04/ipad-is-to-iphone-as/

======
alayne
Why is the type on this site unreadable on Firefox?

~~~
abie
Hm. I'm using Typekit, which does appear to be producing less than awesome
results in Firefox. Thanks for pointing that out.

~~~
alayne
Interesting. It was readable on IE/Chrome/Android Safari though they all look
different. Oh web, where did we go wrong with you. Maybe after iPad, Steve
will work on getting web font support up to the 1984 Mac level.

